

Keep your coder’s mind at full speed: avoid mental branch mispredictions - lucio
http://luciotato.svbtle.com/keep-your-mind-at-full-speed-avoid-branch-mispredictions

======
lucio
the compiler works fine with node-stable (v0.10.26), but if you wan to use
"nice functions", "yield parallel map", etc, you'll have to run the compiled
.js with node >= v0.11.9 with --harmony flag, to enable "yield"

------
raimundo
which version of node.js are you using? "yield" is not in node-stable

